# em cima do joelho



## Atomina the atomic nina

Existe alguma expressão espanhola correspondente ao nosso "em cima do joelho", que significa atabalhoadamente, apressadamente, descuidadamente...? Gracias.....


----------



## Mangato

Podería ser *mordiendo los talones*, cuando tenemos que hacer las cosas muy de prisa porque las circunstancias imponen el plazo.

*A calzón sacado*, es otra expresión que indica que hacemos cualquier cosa con mucha rapidez

Cumprimentos


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Aha, gracias Mangato!... 

A calzón sacado, LOL... tenemos una parecida: com as calças na mão.


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> Podería ser *mordiendo los talones*, cuando tenemos que hacer las cosas muy de prisa porque las circunstancias imponen el plazo.
> 
> *A calzón sacado*, es otra expresión que indica que hacemos cualquier cosa con mucha rapidez
> 
> Cumprimentos


 Yo conozco la expresión como "a calzon quitado" y con otra connotación , como sin tapujos  , con sinceridad. *Atomina* , entiendo a que te referís aunque creo que sería más fácil si ponés la expresión en un contexto.

Saludos


----------



## Blopa

Oi Atomina:

A expressao "Em cima do joelho", equivalente também à "nas coxas", pode ser traduzida como "A la rápida", "atolodradamente/en forma atolodrada", ou com alguma das traducoes dos termos que você usou para acompanhar a expressao.

Bye!


----------



## Vanda

Atomina, eu entendi a sua expressão como a nossa 'feito nas coxas'. É isso mesmo que você quer? (veja aqui a definição)


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá Atomina.

Aqui tem algumas expressões que eu conheço:

_A la brava._
_Por salir del paso._
_A rajatablas._ 

É melhor esperar que os outros foreros confirmem se conhecem essas.

Abraços.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Ops sim devia ter dado um exemplo. Aqui vai um:
Não admira que esta exposição tenha sido um fracasso. Não houve tempo para mais, foi tudo feito em cima do joelho...!

Sim Vanda, é essa a ideia. Feito nas coxas, engraçado... Em cima do joelho: não conheço a origem mas dá-me ideia que quando estamos sentados e a tentar por exemplo escrever apoiando o papel nos joelhos, por não termos uma mesa por perto, estes tremem e a letra sai toda mal.

Obrigada a todos/as


----------



## Mangato

En ese contexto un castizo diría:

Lo hice todo con la hora pegada al culo


----------



## coquis14

Atomina said:


> Ops sim devia ter dado um exemplo. Aqui vai um:
> Não admira que esta exposição tenha sido um fracasso. Não houve tempo para mais, foi tudo feito em cima do joelho...!
> 
> Sim Vanda, é essa a ideia. Feito nas coxas, engraçado... Em cima do joelho: não conheço a origem mas dá-me ideia que quando estamos sentados e a tentar por exemplo escrever apoiando o papel nos joelhos, por não termos uma mesa por perto, estes tremem e a letra sai toda mal.
> 
> Obrigada a todos/as


 Nesse contexto a gente usa "a las corridas" , acho que todo o mundo conhecê-la , né?

Abraços,


----------



## dexterciyo

'Deprisa y corriendo' también.


----------



## dexterciyo

coquis14 said:


> Nesse contexto a gente usa "a las corridas" , acho que todo o mundo *a* conhece , né?
> 
> Abraços,



No, "a la carrera" se dice por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## willy2008

A las corridas como dijo coquis o mas informalmente, a los pedos.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

LOL gracias todos )


----------

